# Outlook list sending error



## kingcomp (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey all

I have created a list of contacts to send a email to them all at once. When i click the send button on the email i get the error "an internal support function returned an error" i read on the micrsoft help site that i have to change the permission of the contacts to allow them to "read" how do i do this? also any other ideas to fix it incase the first solution isnt correct.

thanks

KingComp


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what version of outlook?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Is this in a domain or corporate environment with Exchange or is this just at home using internet addresses? What version of Outlook?


----------



## kingcomp (Feb 24, 2011)

It is outlook 2007, Connected to a exchange server.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Have you tried updating the distribution list?


----------



## kingcomp (Feb 24, 2011)

No i have not. How would i go about doing that? Also all i have tried right now is giving the users on the list reading permissions.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Updating the DL:

1. In your Contacts folder, open the distribution list.

2. Click Update Now.

Have you tried creating a new DL with just a few users to see if that works okay?


----------



## kingcomp (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply. But thanks for the help it worked.


----------

